# Home improvement grants



## Momofthree642 (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm so disapointed. I've been searching for these grants. All I get are these sites that only require s/h fee's. But then you read the small print telling you there is a monthly fee unless you cancel. I don't want to have to remember to cancel. I don't mind paying s/h. I just don't want any free trial then cancel or you pay crud. Does anyone have any sites I can check out that have ABSOLUTLY NO FEE's other than s/h? Please help


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Don't you have a low-tech thing like a calendar you can track the date?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

A home improvement Grant??

Let me know if you find one


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

Why pay some scam artist for info that's free???????

www.grants.gov

There are some home repair type grants and loans available, I believe through HUD and USDA, but good luck in qualifying. The only person I've known to qualify for anything is a fully disabled low income senior.


----------

